# Filters



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

hey guys is this a aqua clear 20 or aqua clear 30 or whatever number it is 

Its a old one from the late 80's or early 90's ....Lost the cover for it 
have no clue what it is. i need to pick up new filters for it .

the other one is a 500 i know ,but the other one i have no clue ?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

From what I could find on the internet, found a site that actually compared the two to each other, the 20's basket at the bottom measures about 2.5 inches wide and the 30's measures 3.5 inches wide. This makes the sponge look almost like a cube on the 20 and definitely a rectangle on the 30. The 20 has one tube and the 30 has 2 tubes.
then I found this info.....
The AC 30 case is 6" across and the basket area is 4". 
The AC 20 is 5" across and the basket area is 3". 
They are both 6" high. 
They have the same motors and impellers. 
The carbon media bag is the same. 
There is slightly less biological media for the AC 20.
The AC 30 has an extra intake pipe.
hope it helps you identify what you have.


----------



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

Jakiebabie said:


> From what I could find on the internet, found a site that actually compared the two to each other, the 20's basket at the bottom measures about 2.5 inches wide and the 30's measures 3.5 inches wide. This makes the sponge look almost like a cube on the 20 and definitely a rectangle on the 30. The 20 has one tube and the 30 has 2 tubes.
> then I found this info.....
> The AC 30 case is 6" across and the basket area is 4".
> The AC 20 is 5" across and the basket area is 3".
> ...




thanks champ!!! ive just did the measurement... its a ac 20 .

I'm going to go check out a used tank right now and if it was a ac 30? i was going to leave that on my 30 gallon (count that out) and move my ac 500 to the new tank (If i get the tank)..
Oh well...


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Jakiebabie said:


> From what I could find on the internet, found a site that actually compared the two to each other, the 20's basket at the bottom measures about 2.5 inches wide and the 30's measures 3.5 inches wide. This makes the sponge look almost like a cube on the 20 and definitely a rectangle on the 30. The 20 has one tube and the 30 has 2 tubes.
> then I found this info.....
> The AC 30 case is 6" across and the basket area is 4".
> The AC 20 is 5" across and the basket area is 3".
> ...


This info is incorrect. All Aquaclear filters use only one inlet tube. While the motors are the same, the impellers for the AC20 and AC30 are different sizes (I have one of each as I modified an AC70 to use the impeller from either the AC20 or AC30 [reduced flow for bio-filtration]).
I believe that the filter pictured to the left of the AC110 is an AC20.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

AbbeysDad said:


> This info is incorrect. All Aquaclear filters use only one inlet tube. While the motors are the same, the impellers for the AC20 and AC30 are different sizes (I have one of each as I modified an AC70 to use the impeller from either the AC20 or AC30 [reduced flow for bio-filtration]).
> I believe that the filter pictured to the left of the AC110 is an AC20.


I think the person meant that the one aquaclear comes with extra length of intake tube for intake to reach deeper aquariums, rather than two intake tubes?


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

1077 said:


> I think the person meant that the one aquaclear comes with extra length of intake tube for intake to reach deeper aquariums, rather than two intake tubes?


Thanks - then a better description would be that the AC30 comes with an inlet tube extension rather than 'an extra inlet pipe'.
Suffice it to say that the AC20, AC30, AC50 and AC70 filters all have the same motor but each one has a different sized impeller.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I copied and pasted the info rather than post the link to the other Forum. I was not about to edit it, was just passing info on. It did appear to be an "extension" tube but that wasn't what they called it. What I was trying to get at was the measurements. Even the pics provided had a measuring tape laying next to them but it was difficult to read so I was guestimating at the measurements hoping that would help.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Jakiebabie said:


> I copied and pasted the info rather than post the link to the other Forum. I was not about to edit it, was just passing info on. It did appear to be an "extension" tube but that wasn't what they called it. What I was trying to get at was the measurements. Even the pics provided had a measuring tape laying next to them but it was difficult to read so I was guestimating at the measurements hoping that would help.


I know it can be a bit confusing because the extension tube(s) are the same as the initial tube, complete with strainer. I have three tubes on one of my AC70's and I cut the strainer part off of the upper two.


----------

